
Forget frameworks, become a versatile hacker - innerspirit
https://hackernoon.com/forget-frameworks-become-a-versatile-hacker-775128a22a32
======
tabtab
The "problem" is that front-end styles/look-and-feels change so often that
many places feel they need many layers to protect themselves from future
front-end style changes so they can have the latest whizbang UI/UX. While this
generally works, it creates extra busy work in managing and debugging layers
and the interaction between them. Separation of concerns means managing the
pathways between the separate parts: it's not a free lunch.

The most productive dev tools I ever used had tight integration between the
business logic, UI/UX, and the database. Very little code got a lot done. But,
the tight integration meant it was harder to switch database brands or UI/UX
styles.

